# Do Any Of Yall Listen To This Guy Shit Is So Hot?



## AlternateEgo (Apr 18, 2011)

This might be the reason you hate him

[video=youtube;yonakB64jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yonakB64jys[/video]

This is for who say I can't rap cas I am white
[video=youtube;bvn9SPDynkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvn9SPDynkQ[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Apr 18, 2011)

This kid sucks ass!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2011)

why was Run DMC all black??





cause they were good.

show this kid the door


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

That was painfully embarrassing to watch. It seems like he even tries to make his voice sound nasally like lil wayne. Terrible.

Look at the 2nd video at about 25 seconds. He actually says "I will snitch on you, put you in a jail cell". LOL


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

DOnt half quote me * will snitch on you, put you in a cell cas you cant hurt me if your in jail. I am talking to bullys ,

I am better than you all for sure you cant do it like dare you to drop a link of something you have Spit

*


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

I got some sick freestyles

[video=youtube;gALJB7SzXVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gALJB7SzXVw[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> DOnt half quote me * will snitch on you, put you in a cell cas you cant hurt me if your in jail. I am talking to bullys ,
> 
> I am better than you all for sure you cant do it like dare you to drop a link of something you have Spit
> 
> *


Fuck man, why didn't you say that was you in the videos? I wouldn't have been so harsh in my criticism. I feel kinda bad now. But it seems like you can handle it.
Keep doing whatever makes you happy.


BTW, I don't think you are quite old enough to be posting on this website.


----------



## loquacious (Apr 19, 2011)

Can somebody please rape this kid already!


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> This might be the reason you hate him
> 
> [video=youtube;yonakB64jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yonakB64jys[/video]
> 
> ...




dude this shit is such fucking garbage...where the fuck do u live where u think this shit is hot?..fuckin some mid west shit state probably, bring this punk kid to cali and instead of a record deal they might take his lunch money instead,...u obviously dont know anything at all about real hip hop so droppin any names on ur mark ass is a waste of time,...the only few white rappers i like are vinnie paz from jedi, RA the rugged man, and no one else i can think of right now...


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

spoiled little kids that have parents that let their kids auto tune their voice to try and make a buck off them.its no talent trendy little kids that are taking over rap and pop music...this is why i listen to heavy/black metal...no little kids having mommy and daddy buying them a record deal.they should all be repeatedly hit in the head with the claw side of a hammer...this includes the majority of the people in their teens and 20's in the rap/pop industry.overproduced underdeveloped catch phrases that the kids can repeat over and over again.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 19, 2011)

He joined four years ago too......what were you 10 years old then?


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> DOnt half quote me * will snitch on you, put you in a cell cas you cant hurt me if your in jail. I am talking to bullys ,
> 
> I am better than you all for sure you cant do it like dare you to drop a link of something you have Spit
> 
> *


dude dont post videos of urself rapping if u suck this bad, did u really think people were gonna think ur shit is hot???...were adults here bro, cmon now...i cant stand the nasal voice either, or the sound effects or the stupid body language or wack ass lyrics, this isnt rapping, its some punk white kid with red cheeks in his mommys house wasting electricity...and ur on RIU so we all know ur just some lazy punk kid stoner wanna be rapper, skill level 0, real talk...listen to this verse , the whole thing, by RA the rugged man and act like ur a good white rapper...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGZsGX3B_BY


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;f9HCUZAY5KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9HCUZAY5KE[/video] The is the shit I do you dont even know U SUCK SO MUCH WORSE


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;I-uoX9nQLpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-uoX9nQLpM[/video] I got some real material besides trndy dumbbtyyy


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 19, 2011)

You should try to be original not just copy Lil Wayne, your not too bad.....listen to some Hendrix or some other REAL music, draw some motivation from that, and MAKE an original song.....oh ya and turn 18 before you come back


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

Born feb 10th 93 i am 18 ahaha A little young white boy with mad experience in life and skateboarding!!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry nobody here can even come close to this!


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 19, 2011)

You should stop thinking your so fuckin good too......real great musicians are humble and dont wanna be FAMOUS they just wanna be heard cause they have something deep to say...or an unbelievable talent, unlike you

[video=youtube;qx7z0tydswg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx7z0tydswg[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

BITCH I IM NOT A RAPPER I SKATEBOARD [video=youtube;f9HCUZAY5KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9HCUZAY5KE[/video]


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> sorry nobody here can even come close to this!


shut the fuck up already!!!!!!....ur an ok skater, why dont u just stick to that?...YOU CAN NOT RAP WORTH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i really dont think u know how stupid u sound when u draw out your words like lil wayne or when u say ay bay bay, fuck man, where are ur parents?...u dont shit life experience lil buddy, live and learn...


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> [video=youtube;I-uoX9nQLpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-uoX9nQLpM[/video] I got some real material besides trndy dumbbtyyy


..ur gonna look bad in like 5 years and really find who you are as a young man entering thois world and its gonna hit u in the face like a ton of bricks, i was such a stupid kid, why was i rapping when i should have been helping my mom with meat loaf and goin to wal mart with her...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

wow bro you have no concept of reality, all this is real talk, i was a stupid kid no i am trying to bring in the bread for mommy everyday fuck face hah


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

Stop using Rollitup to whore your YouTube videos. You are going to piss off alot of people that way.

If you are your own biggest cheerleader than you're obviously not doing it right. Aren't you embarrassed to come on here and say "I'm so great, I'm soo cool, look at me everybody! I'm a great rapper and a great skateboarder! Yay Look at how cool I am on YouTube, I'm cooler than you!".

Real talent and real skill will generate enough positive attention to 'sell' itself.

Fuck, have a little self respect and stop whoring yourself out like that.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;CbYmbtCNewA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbYmbtCNewA[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL^

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 19, 2011)

i bet if this kid talks normally he sounds like a chipmonk


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 22, 2011)

haha is bars are actually pretty funny.
Here my nigga jemz going in.
[video=youtube;jdLPCwnBcgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdLPCwnBcgs[/video]


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 22, 2011)

what the hell just happend?


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ldy4Dg54L6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldy4Dg54L6I[/video]


Everybody posting they own so here goes my peeps....a free plug hehe.....


----------



## incognegro999 (Apr 22, 2011)

This dude reminds me of Malibu's Most Wanted real bad haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

you actually skate pretty good.. i like that switch ollie, or nolile, whichever it was, 360, that shit was tight.. why don't you just make skate videos and leave the rapping to the pros???


----------



## HumbleGro (Apr 23, 2011)

Kid needs some direction. I suggest you stay rappin' just try different styles and flows alot. I been rappin since I was 14 for fun. I am 31 now. Expand your horizons. Rep different shit, who cares about ballin??? It will sound good if you slang the words right, tho. There is more to rap than hoes, dope slangin, killin, and ballin. Stay Up.


----------



## asienk (Apr 27, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> [video=youtube;Ldy4Dg54L6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldy4Dg54L6I[/video]
> 
> 
> Everybody posting they own so here goes my peeps....a free plug hehe.....


whats with all the layers of clothes when its hot out?


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 27, 2011)

asienk said:


> whats with all the layers of clothes when its hot out?



They made the video in winter.......lol......


----------



## BL0TT0 (Apr 27, 2011)

Give it a chance!

[video=youtube;iDDdpxEf9hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDDdpxEf9hM[/video]


----------

